# Something NEW I've noticed



## Calebrot (Jan 2, 2006)

Don't know if this is new or if it's been there, but I was setting a one time record and it conflicted with two series links that I have set for the same time, and I got a warning about which to cancel, the request, show #1 or show #2 and then there is a new option that I have never noticed which is "Record Next", which then sets the unit to record the next occurance of the same show.

I was setting up a one time record of NFL Networks In Their Own Words, for Donovan McNabb which is at 9pm this evening. It warned me that it conflicted with Scrubs on NBC and Pepper Dennis on WB, but gave the option to record the next showing of In Their Own Wordsonovan McNabb, which is really cool.

Has this been there all along or is it new?

I know that it would only work for something that has multiple showings so maybe it's been there and this is the first time I saw it because when problems occurred in the past with conflicting recordings the conflicted show was a one time airing show.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

What version are you running?

As that would definently be NEW


----------



## grifta67 (Dec 20, 2005)

Yea, this has been in there for awhile. I know I've seen it come up before this week, so I'd say it's been implemented at least in 10AF.

It's not foolproof though. If I recall, it offered to record a "next" showing in a weeks time, when there was a non-conflicting, repeat showing 3 hours after my requested one.


----------



## Calebrot (Jan 2, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> What version are you running?
> 
> As that would definently be NEW


10B8



grifta67 said:


> Yea, this has been in there for awhile. I know I've seen it come up before this week, so I'd say it's been implemented at least in 10AF.
> 
> It's not foolproof though. If I recall, it offered to record a "next" showing in a weeks time, when there was a non-conflicting, repeat showing 3 hours after my requested one.


That's funny because the unit choose the very next showing on mine, which is 3 hours later at midnight.


----------



## wbmccarty (Apr 28, 2006)

I too had this feature in 10AF and continue to have it in 10B8. The R15 mystery deepens <plays ominous music>....


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Why is it a "mystery"

Surprised no one posted about it for 10AF...

This is a "good" thing.


----------



## wbmccarty (Apr 28, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Why is it a "mystery"


Perhaps lots of folks had the feature in 10AF and failed to notice it or failed to post about it. In that case, the mystery has more to do with R15 users than with the R15. 

But, _perhaps _some folks had the feature and some folks didn't. I think that most of us would agree that'd be a bona fide mystery. And, I think it's possible that such differences exist. We seem to see more variation in R15 defects than I'd expect. So, I've begun to suspect that either the hardware, software, or both may vary subtly from one R15 unit to another. I'm tempted to obtain a second R15 just to enable me to investigate this possibility.


----------



## Calebrot (Jan 2, 2006)

It probably was just that until the situation was right then you wouldn't see it.

For instance, If a conflict would come up with a major network show then the option to Record Next Showing most likely would not appear because the repeat for that show would be months away and not be in the 14 day guide data, where the conflict that I reported was on a cable show (NFL Network), whereas the show repeats multiple times in the 14 day guide data. 

It really doesn't matter when it was instituted, my point of the thread was to let people know that it did indeed exist. I didn't see any threads on it, so I thought it should be brought to everyones attention so they know about it. After all of the complaining done, I thought a Thumbs Up thread would be nice for a change.


----------



## wbmccarty (Apr 28, 2006)

Calebrot said:


> After all of the complaining done, I thought a Thumbs Up thread would be nice for a change.


True enough. Didn't mean to spoil the party. It's just that I had the Record Next feature when I first installed my R15, under release 10AF. It _is_ a good feature. And, I don't recall having significant trouble with it.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Why is it a "mystery"
> 
> Surprised no one posted about it for 10AF...
> 
> This is a "good" thing.


I noticed this before, I just thought it was normal cool but normal


----------



## Calebrot (Jan 2, 2006)

wbmccarty said:


> True enough. Didn't mean to spoil the party. It's just that I had the Record Next feature when I first installed my R15, under release 10AF. It _is_ a good feature. And, I don't recall having significant trouble with it.


LOL, Lucky for you, you started at version 10AF, those of us that have been here for many updates can tell you, the versions before that were pure hell. At least you picked up your unit once the Series Links not recording had already been corrected for the most part. Imagine having to try to explain to your non-techie significant other why their show didn't record, you were fortunate to have started where you did.


----------



## DJPellegrino (Nov 18, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Why is it a "mystery"
> 
> Surprised no one posted about it for 10AF...
> 
> This is a "good" thing.


...how much it is needed to have a list of fixes / enhancements / new when updates occur! Don't you think?


----------



## Calebrot (Jan 2, 2006)

Oh my God, I originally thought to post a positive thread for a change and it turns into this. Sorry Earl!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

The post is fine...

It is a POSITIVE Post.... It was a great find, and I am glad you that you brought it up. No sorry's necessary.

I am glad you did...
Don't ever second guess posting something....


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Just in case anyone wonders - "I" deleted a post by a user we know to be Chris as it was nothing more then an insult against a mod here. Things like that are not needed so I made the decision to take the garbage out.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

I think I've seen the same thing myself. I don't set alot of SL recordings so I haven't seen it in a while. That is a good thing, if it's constiant.


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

Noticed this a long time ago. Very nice feature. We also noticed that it doesn't ALWAYS give that option...I haven't figured out if it's just because there sometimes AREN'T additional showings in the guide, which would be a reasonable behavior, or if it's something un-good.


----------



## Calebrot (Jan 2, 2006)

ApK said:


> Noticed this a long time ago. Very nice feature. We also noticed that it doesn't ALWAYS give that option...I haven't figured out if it's just because there sometimes AREN'T additional showings in the guide, which would be a reasonable behavior, or if it's something un-good.


I think it is probably that it doesn't show when there are no additional airing within the 14 day guide data, or if the unit doesn't recognize a repeat as a second showing.


----------

